# Fire at Ruger plant in NH



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

There was a fire last night at the Ruger plant in New Hampshire where metal parts are formed and heat treated. Doesn't sound like much potential to interrupt production.



NEWPORT, N.H. (AP) -- A gun factory in Newport, New Hampshire, is cleaning up after a fire overnight in an area where gun parts are treated with heat.

The fire at the Sturm Ruger & Co. factory was reported about 6:30 Sunday night and put out in less than an hour.

Fire Department Lieutenant Jim Blood says Ruger employees warned firefighters to use dry chemicals rather than water to fight the fire. They said the 10-by-20-foot room had vats of molten metal in it that could cause a steam explosion if water was poured on them.

Blood said damage to the plant was confined to the small room and the duct work and roof above it.


----------

